# Replace power supply for Finnex Planted +?!?!?!



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright so last weekend I sprung a leak and got water in the power supply for my 48" Planted plus which caused the light to stop working. This was very disappointing because I just got the light about 3 weeks prior. 

I am on a quest to find a replacement so that I can get the light up and running again. 

I have emailed Aquavibrant looking to purchase a replacement twice last week and did hear anything back. I emailed Finnex late last night in hopes that it will go to someone else so that maybe they will help. I'm still waiting on a response but it is the weekend so if they do respond I don't expect anything until Monday or Tuesday.

if that fails does anyone know where I can get a universal power supply to replace the now water damaged one? I hardly know anything about circuits and whatnot so I don't know where or how to search for something like this. I see from the power supply that I need a 15v DC 36w power supply but I'm not having any real luck finding what I need. 

Any help or ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

xxxSHyXAxxx said:


> Alright so last weekend I sprung a leak and got water in the power supply for my 48" Planted plus which caused the light to stop working. This was very disappointing because I just got the light about 3 weeks prior.
> 
> I am on a quest to find a replacement so that I can get the light up and running again.
> 
> ...





> *110~240VAC 15V 3A Switching Power Adapter CCTV Camera U5D*
> 
> US $15.40
> 
> ...


191099320755 fleabay...... Location Hong Kong.. 
Just have to make sure of pin and pin config ( Where is positive..)


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks! I'm trying to find something that wont take a month to get here but I will keep it in mind if I cant source something in the US


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

xxxSHyXAxxx said:


> thanks! I'm trying to find something that wont take a month to get here but I will keep it in mind if I cant source something in the US


http://www.trcelectronics.com/View/Mean-Well/GS40A15-P1J.shtml
High amp 15v is not "that" common..


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

The fleabay one would be 45 watts which might be too much depending upon what the board/leds power handling is rated at. There are adjustable power supplies that cost 50-60 bucks. I think Parts Express might sell them. Best to get a proper replacement from finnex. Good Luck.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

For anyone else coming across this thread recently. I had this problem, and finnex sent me here: http://www.aquavibrant.com/parts/power-supply.html
seems legit.


----------

